# What T-Shirt?



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm looking at purchasing some t-shirts and hoodies etc for my new line to heat press on to BUT I'm on sure on what type/make to purchase.

It seems most people state to go for the Gildan 64000 (think this is fairly soft?) but the Fruit of the Loom t-shirts look good on the website also.

What should I do guys?


----------



## NevinGraphics (Dec 27, 2012)

I've used just about every brand from American Apparel to Gildan and some off brands the customers have supplied them selfs. it really depends on whether they are 50/50 or 100% I have have better luck with 50/50on heat press inkjet on white then on the 100% but have better luck on 100% doing vinyl cuts heat press.


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

NevinGraphics said:


> I've used just about every brand from American Apparel to Gildan and some off brands the customers have supplied them selfs. it really depends on whether they are 50/50 or 100% I have have better luck with 50/50on heat press inkjet on white then on the 100% but have better luck on 100% doing vinyl cuts heat press.


Oh really, I was going to go with these. Any opinions? Gildan Mens Ring Spun, Soft-Style T-Shirt [64000] - £1.99 : buytshirtsonline.co.uk


----------

